# Restaurar Radio AM super heterodino.



## miborbolla (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola compañeros del foro, caminando por el centro de mi población encontré un radio a transistores que esta completo en cuanto a su apariencia, sin embargo al abrirlo en casa, vi con desagrado que esta mutilado en varias de sus partes lo cual no me preocupo mucho en primera instancia (dejo el pdf con su foto incluido) . No me preocupo mucho, ya que lo que me interesa principalmente son los componentes como transformadores de rf, capacitor variable, etc. Que al menos donde vivo ya no se consigue nada de esto.

Como podrán apreciar en la foto, faltan principalmente dos cosas:


El transformador de salida de audio

El transistor de RF (el que va junto al transformador con ferrita rosa)

Bien, la parte de audio no me preocupa, ya que toda esta área la pienso substituir por un lm386.

Ahora bien, mi verdadera pregunta es; ¿que transistor puedo utilizar para substituir el de RF?

Todo indica que el negativo es el común, así que me hace pensar que es un NPN, he buscado algunos diagramas por la red, y solo encontré el que dejo anexado aunque como podrán apreciar el común es positivo, pero por lo demás creo se parece mucho al radio que tengo en mano y el transistor faltante es el que dice V1, creo le dicen "Conversor".

Yo no tengo experiencia en radio, mas bien siempre he estado en la electrónica digital y de control, pero quiero experimentar un poco, recordar viejos tiempos y pasar un buen rato.

Ojala me puedan comentar algunas sugerencias.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 15, 2012)

miborbolla dijo:


> Ahora bien, mi verdadera pregunta es; ¿que transistor puedo utilizar para substituir el de RF?



Para que tenga un toque "vintage" deberías poner un Toshiba 2SA49 (que lo consigas es otro tema ) porque era uno de los típicos en aquellas radios (casi todas usaban usaban 6 transistores: 2SA49-2SA52-2SA53-2SB54-2x2SB56)



> Todo indica que el negativo es el común, así que me hace pensar que es un NPN, he buscado algunos diagramas por la red, y solo encontré el que dejo anexado aunque como podrán apreciar el común es positivo,


 Yo cuando abro los ojos veo puros transistores PNP.

Además, en aquellas radios lo común eran transistores PNP de Germanio.



> pero por lo demás creo se parece mucho al radio que tengo en mano y el transistor faltante es el que dice V1, creo le dicen "Conversor".


También "oscilador-mezclador" porque era precisamente lo que hacía.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 15, 2012)

compañero aqui te dejo, lo que creo es el circuito completo....


----------



## miborbolla (Dic 15, 2012)

Gracias por su oportuna respuesta, ya fui a la única tienda de electrónica que tengo disponible y apenas conseguí tres diferentes tipos de transistores PNP, y compre un radio fm/am Chino por 50 pesos mexicanos, quizás ahí encuentre lo que busco.

Ya les contare si logro hacer funcionar este Radio, en verdad me encuentro entusiasta con esto, el ultimo radio que arme fue por allá del año de 1974, y recuerdo las horas que pase cuando modificaba las bobinas para sintonizar, onda corta, banda ciudadana, etc.

Gracias.


----------



## miborbolla (Dic 16, 2012)

Después de hacer pruebas y ya con el audio funcionando, les comento que con ningún transistor PNP de los que tengo disponibles, logre hacer que funcionara el radio. Por otro lado derivado de mis conclusiones instale un transistor NPN, un 2n2222 y ahí si que logre escuchar una infinidad de "Oscilaciones" de RF, y  solo en una sola parte del Dial sintonizo una sola estación y eso a duras penas (colocando un dedo sobre la ferrita), al mover el Dial (capacitor variable) con el mínimo movimiento se escuchan una infinidad de frecuencias o audio frecuencias. 

Intente ajustar vía las ferritas del transformador de  FI y del oscilador local, por si estaba aquí el problema, pero al mover cualquiera de las dos; se escuchan los cambios de estas oscilaciones, pero en realidad no sintonizo nada, pienso que lo que escucho son oscilaciones locales.

Así que estoy un poco confundido , seguramente a mi falta de experiencia en radio, debo comentarles sin embargo que esta confirmado que la MASA o tierra de mi radio esta asociada con el negativo de la batería o alimentación, con lo que tanto el diagrama que yo conseguí y el que me comparte el compañero Solaris8  aunque son buena referencia, los dos tienen la MASA al Positivo y de ahí que usen transistores PNP.

Retire los otros transistores  de la radio (el numero esta perdido ya que al ser de metal y la corrosión no existe mas la impresión) pero con el multimetro constate que son NPN.

Gracias de antemano y mucho agradeceré sus comentarios o sugerencias en como proceder para llevar a buen fin este proyecto.


----------



## tiago (Dic 16, 2012)

Hola miborbolla.
Los transistores parecen AC, AC187(NPN) y AC188(PNP). Son de germanio.

Saludos.


----------



## miborbolla (Dic 16, 2012)

Finalmente esta solucionado el asunto del transistor, encontré un BF185 (que retire de un teléfono inalambrico), que tan pronto instale en la radio; comenzó a sintonizar sin mayor problema toda la banda de AM, solo tuve que ajustar el transformador "rosa" para centrar el dial.

Gracias por sus comentarios y hasta pronto.


----------

